# Novak Esc unsoldering?



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

I just bought a Novak esc pro and was wondering how to unsolder the wire tabs from teh esc. Might need new wiring due to my impatience. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

I could tell you what to do but I think you should contact Novak just to be safe. Normally it is pretty easy,but I don't know how sensitive the posts are to heat and if your not careful the post may come loose from the board.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Stuntman Gyro said:


> I just bought a Novak esc pro and was wondering how to unsolder the wire tabs from teh esc. Might need new wiring due to my impatience. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


An accurate answer is: Unsolder the old wires and solder new ones in their place.

Sadly, this is one of those areas where, if you have to ask how to do it, you probably don't have the skills to do it. In other words, if you could solder well enough to do the job correctly, you wouldn't have to ask how to do it because you would know. Soldering is not something you can learn from reading a forum post or two. You need good tools and practice and, ideally, some live instruction. When you can regularly make joints that look like this, you should be able to tackle ESC re-wiring without destroying what you are working on:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

TA MAN +1

Clean joints, shiny not grey, no solder globbering; those are clean dependable joints. A bad solder joint can result in nasty things happening to electonics. If a wire comes loose and touches another you can have ESC meltdown, runaway vehicle, or the worst case secenario shorted batt.


----------

